# Short Review - Smuggler's Cove, Bradenton Beach



## markmaine (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi,

My dw and I came back last night was a very relaxing and enjoyable week in the Bradenton Beach/Anna Maria Island area of Florida's West Coast.  We stayed at the Smugggler's Cover Resort.  While the resort isn't anything fancy, and is a bit older than many we've been too, it was comfortable and clean.  The only comment is that the bathroom was so small that we had to leave our toiletries in the bedroom and take them in as we needed them, but we adjusted.  The staff at Smuggler's is very friendly and accomodating.  Anna Maria is a wonderful place to stay if you like to enjoy lunches at beach-side restaurants and wonderful smaller local restaurants instead of the chain restaurants.  We highly recommend The Sun House at the corner of Gulf and Bridge Street for dinner.  If anyone has any questions about the resort or area please feel free to e-mail me at mark@maine.rr.com

     Mark


----------



## maddaug (Mar 5, 2006)

Mark, we love the area too. We own at Longboat Bay but traveled north to the beach due to the beach renourishment on Longboat Key. Anna Marie just has that feel that we love. Not built up with condo's etc. Where else can you eat "all you eat" pancakes and sausage on the beach for a great price, only on Anna Marie of course. 

Glad you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 6, 2006)

When in Anna Maria don't forget Duffy's for Hamburgers and cold beer.


----------



## baakfamily (Oct 8, 2009)

Jim Bryan said:


> When in Anna Maria don't forget Duffy's for Hamburgers and cold beer.



Thanks for the tip.  I was in AMI this summer and am back next year.  I will have to check this place out.  The prices on their web site look great.


----------



## erm (Oct 10, 2009)

Any other restaurant suggestions?  We are so lucky- just bought a vacation home in Bradenton a half hour from Anna Maria Island and Siesta Key.  We went to the Sandbar Restaurant and had our feet in the sugary sand of AMI while having dinner and watching the sun set.  It doesn't get any better!


----------

